# maine coon behaviour



## sholing girl (Mar 22, 2008)

hi, my coon is now 14 months old, she used to carry my socks around the house and we thought she may be pregnant,but she wasn't, we have since had her spayed, but now she has moved on to bring things home, so far we have had, a pair of ladies socks, 2 slippers, a large slice of ham and a gents sock! why is she doing this? our other coon, she is two and a half and brings home the normal birds and mice, I am begining to worry about what my neighbours are thinking about things going missing, does anyone know why she is doing it?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Sorry can't help, I don't let my pedigree cats out to wander the streets.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi,

That is so funny, not sure why she is doing it really,does you present you with these gifts lol,maybe she is just trying to impress you with her retrieval skills.I am sure if your neighbours were bothered about it they would let you know.It sounds like she just likes collecting things.Sorry I can't be more helpful, have you got any pics of her.

Best wishes

Jomall


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Jomall said:


> .I am sure if your neighbours were bothered about it they would let you know.


I would imagine the neighbours would appreciate their belongings back though!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

I would think they were at the most risk from being carried off!


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

There are a lot of anecdotal stories of MCs retrieving things. My male MC likes to carry around a screwed up 3lb flour bag but the female shows no interest.

Thinking about it these cats were bred for snowy conditions - maybe they carried their food to their lair. Do the Norwegian Forest Cats retrieve too?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yes, they do, but not the neighbours stuff, cause they don't go out. They're too precious to let wander the streets *


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

She's just bringing back presents for you!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I can't give you any advice.

My cats have brought me mice, birds, rats and a hen. At least yours brings you useful presents. I think she's rather sweet. 

Sue


----------



## Jymjams (Aug 9, 2008)

*HI wqe have a 8 month old main coon and it would be impossible to keep him in buyt we do not leave him ou tat night.
We just get the sual birds and mice just a lot of them*


----------



## Katie&Ace (Aug 1, 2008)

sholing girl said:


> so far we have had, a pair of ladies socks, 2 slippers, a large slice of ham and a gents sock!


This made me laugh


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> HI wqe have a 8 month old main coon and it would be impossible to keep him in buyt we do not leave him ou tat night.
> We just get the sual birds and mice just a lot of them


* it's easy to keep them in. As you are looking for another Maine Coon cat, I hope you intend to tell the breeder you won't be trying to keep your cats in.*


----------



## sholing girl (Mar 22, 2008)

update lol, we have had since I last posted, a dolly's pram blanket, a toy poodle, a doll's cardigan and another sock, and the strange thing is, most of it is pink??? can cats see colour? and the funny thing is, she has made friends with an adorable ragdoll, they play together, but the worrying thing is, the ragdoll has a beautiful pink collar!! I wonder if it is frienship or liss has her eye on the collar!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm surprised your cat hasnt been pinched to be honest, if you let it roam free outside. Errrm I quite fancy a Maine Coon but dont really want to pay for one..............oh look there's one I'll have that!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I would be scared to death letting my maine coons out...they would be stolen 
The breeder wouldnt sell us the cats if we would let them out.

I dont know why ur cat brings home that stuff. Mine like socks too and carry them about...doesnt matter what colour lol


----------



## themoog (Oct 13, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Yes, they do, but not the neighbours stuff, cause they don't go out. They're too precious to let wander the streets *


A cat isn't a possession, just because you have to pay for a pedigree breed, doesn't mean you should treat it any differently than a non-pedigree or restrict its behavour. Main coons were bred be hunters and to live outdoors in harsh conditions, by keeping your cat indoors you are restricting its natural behaviour. You may say your cat is happy, but I can assure you it would be 10 times happier if you let it go outside.

I have a 5 year old main coon and live in Scotland. In the Summer months he practically lives outdoors. He loves to sleep in the bushes and only comes in to eat. He has a cat flap and goes out both at night time and during the day, although in the colder months he spends most of his time asleep on our bed.

As for the safety aspect. Nobody is going to steal a fully grown cat for profit - people are only interested in kittens. We don't have any main roads near us and he is wary of cars, so I don't worry about him getting run over by a car. The only downside to letting him come and go as he pleases is the mess he trawls through the house. He frequently comes in with slugs attached to his coat. But its worth the extra hoovering if it keeps him happy.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

themoog said:


> A cat isn't a possession, just because you have to pay for a pedigree breed, doesn't mean you should treat it any differently than a non-pedigree or restrict its behavour. Main coons were bred be hunters and to live outdoors in harsh conditions, by keeping your cat indoors you are restricting its natural behaviour. You may say your cat is happy, but I can assure you it would be 10 times happier if you let it go outside.
> 
> I have a 5 year old main coon and live in Scotland. In the Summer months he practically lives outdoors. He loves to sleep in the bushes and only comes in to eat. He has a cat flap and goes out both at night time and during the day, although in the colder months he spends most of his time asleep on our bed.
> 
> As for the safety aspect. Nobody is going to steal a fully grown cat for profit - people are only interested in kittens. We don't have any main roads near us and he is wary of cars, so I don't worry about him getting run over by a car. The only downside to letting him come and go as he pleases is the mess he trawls through the house. He frequently comes in with slugs attached to his coat. But its worth the extra hoovering if it keeps him happy.


Rather a controversial introduction to yourself


----------



## lottielou (Oct 13, 2008)

Awww that's very sweet! Maybe she's not very good and hunting and is compensating?!

I think cats are some of the few animals that can see in colour, but don't hold me to that one!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

My mates cat is around 5 months and is a maine coon cross. He is always nicking her socks, pants , dish clothes, and hair bands etc and he runs round the house. She was very embarressed as he came dashng in the lounge when she had company with a pair of her g strings she said he just dropped then at the visitors feet as if to say are you going to play. She nearly died and said its not like hes not got enough toys of his own, Good old salum...


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

themoog said:


> A cat isn't a possession, just because you have to pay for a pedigree breed, doesn't mean you should treat it any differently than a non-pedigree or restrict its behavour. Main coons were bred be hunters and to live outdoors in harsh conditions, by keeping your cat indoors you are restricting its natural behaviour. You may say your cat is happy, but I can assure you it would be 10 times happier if you let it go outside.
> 
> I have a 5 year old main coon and live in Scotland. In the Summer months he practically lives outdoors. He loves to sleep in the bushes and only comes in to eat. He has a cat flap and goes out both at night time and during the day, although in the colder months he spends most of his time asleep on our bed.
> 
> As for the safety aspect. Nobody is going to steal a fully grown cat for profit - people are only interested in kittens. We don't have any main roads near us and he is wary of cars, so I don't worry about him getting run over by a car. The only downside to letting him come and go as he pleases is the mess he trawls through the house. He frequently comes in with slugs attached to his coat. But its worth the extra hoovering if it keeps him happy.


Im sorry i disagree with you about not having fully grown pedigree cats not stolen for money. As there are alot of low lifes out there that wouldnt think twice about what money they can get for them.I know as its happened to my friends cat. shes a Turkish van . she was stolen from her front .
a neighbour spotted a car pulling along side the path and the doors opened and they called the cat in and were out of sight as soon as she went out side.. The cat was misssing for 2 weeks ,they notified the police straight away. . Then out of the blue they had a phone call as someone she knew saw advert advertising what sounded like her cat, She turned up at the house and yes after using a friend as a decoy they found it was hers. She called the police as they slammed the door in her face . she could only get her cat back after proving it was hers. she asked why and there answer was they had debts and were desprate. As to letting your cats out yes thay may enjoy the freedom but you have to way up the chance of death on roads etc dependent on where you live. I feel if a cat has never been out from kitten hood they dont really know any different and when it comes down to it its personnal choice again i suppose.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Im sorry i disagree with you about not having fully grown pedigree cats not stolen for money. As there are alot of low lifes out there that wouldnt think twice about what money they can get for them.I know as its happened to my friends cat. shes a Turkish van . she was stolen from her front .
> a neighbour spotted a car pulling along side the path and the doors opened and they called the cat in and were out of sight as soon as she went out side.. The cat was misssing for 2 weeks ,they notified the police straight away. . Then out of the blue they had a phone call as someone she knew saw advert advertising what sounded like her cat, She turned up at the house and yes after using a friend as a decoy they found it was hers. She called the police as they slammed the door in her face . she could only get her cat back after proving it was hers. she asked why and there answer was they had debts and were desprate. As to letting your cats out yes thay may enjoy the freedom but you have to way up the chance of death on roads etc dependent on where you live. I feel if a cat has never been out from kitten hood they dont really know any different and when it comes down to it its personnal choice again i suppose


*Have to agree with you there Sullivan. Someone I know had her pedigree cat stolen from her back garden, which is netted ect. They cut it all and grabbed the cat. She eventually got it back after the people rang demanding a high sum of money for it, she went to the door, asked to see the cat as proof, grabbed it and ran. They rang a few times threatening, until she told them the Police were involved.*



> A cat isn't a possession, just because you have to pay for a pedigree breed, doesn't mean you should treat it any differently than a non-pedigree or restrict its behavour.


*Nowhere in my post did I say anything about possesions, I said my cats were too precious to let out. That actually includes our moggys.
Their behaviour is'nt restricted, they can run, jump, play ect as much as they want, we have climbers, shelves toys ect indoors and a catproofed yard and runs outdoors.
I choose to keep my cats indoors, just as others choose to keep theirs outdoors. *


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Have to agree with you there Sullivan. Someone I know had her pedigree cat stolen from her back garden, which is netted ect. They cut it all and grabbed the cat. She eventually got it back after the people rang demanding a high sum of money for it, she went to the door, asked to see the cat as proof, grabbed it and ran. They rang a few times threatening, until she told them the Police were involved.*
> 
> *Nowhere in my post did I say anything about possesions, I said my cats were too precious to let out. That actually includes our moggys.
> Their behaviour is'nt restricted, they can run, jump, play ect as much as they want, we have climbers, shelves toys ect indoors and a catproofed yard and runs outdoors.
> I choose to keep my cats indoors, just as others choose to keep theirs outdoors. *


It depends on risk assessment. Sorry, but not all of us live in a neighbourhood where it is likely that a ped will get stolen. Or ganked. If you live in an area where the risks are minimal then why not let the cats out?

The cats are no less precious, but they really enjoy being out and doing cat things. I in no way think that people who choose to keep indoor cats for whatever reason, should not do this.

Yet in post after post, people who keep indoor cats criticise owners who let their cats out


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Where have I critisised anyone, I said I choose to keep mine indoors, just as others choose to keep their outdoors.*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Have to disagree with letting MC's out really

Yes they WERE long ago farm cats that roamed the land quite freely - but in a built up area and what with them having a fearless attitude i personally don't think theyre safe x

If someone lived on a farm or somewhere off the beaten track with loads of land i'd understand - but somewhere where there's road and millions of cars and nowhere to safely roam AND the fact that people will steal them if they want to - well i think you're paying alot of money for a valuable pedigree animal and taking a hell of a big risk with their life with it x

i have 2 beautiful moggys and they used to go out but they had fabulous road sense and knew the risks - one of my MC girls got out once and quite happily laid herself in the middle of a road and there were cars beeping at her to move and she ignored them x Pedigree cats because of the breeding programs over the years are predominantly bred as indoor cats, my example kinda shows just how fearless a pedigree can be compared to a moggy who seem to pick up on dangers far quicker xx

i will not sell to anyone that plans to let their pedigree out - and nor will any exemplary breeder i know - Maine Coon or NFC or Siamese - doesn't matter what pedigree cat it is xx


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Have to disagree with letting MC's out really
> 
> Yes they WERE long ago farm cats that roamed the land quite freely - but in a built up area and what with them having a fearless attitude i personally don't think theyre safe x
> 
> ...


I live in an upper middle class area with large gardens back to back. I did discuss with the breeder (as these are adopted adult cats) and she was agreeable to letting them out. No busy roads.

My previous MC of 15 years was let out from being neutered. In 1993 there wasn't the same insistance for indoor keeping.

Both cats get so much enjoyment from being out during daylight hours only (not ever out at night).


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Have to disagree with letting MC's out really
> 
> Yes they WERE long ago farm cats that roamed the land quite freely - but in a built up area and what with them having a fearless attitude i personally don't think theyre safe x
> 
> ...


*I agree Lou, same here. NFC's are from forests in Norway, not big cities.
I know of people that do live in the middle of nowhere and their neuters free roam, but there's no way on this earth i'd let mine out, we live right on the busy main road into the city, they would'nt stand a chance*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I agree Lou, same here. NFC's are from forests in Norway, not big cities.
> I know of people that do live in the middle of nowhere and their neuters free roam, but there's no way on this earth i'd let mine out, we live right on the busy main road into the city, they would'nt stand a chance*


LOL i just elaborated on my post and didn't see you replied  xx

I don't live too close to main roads but i am off a road thats used daily by alot of people and usually ones who don't look at speed limits aswell  xx

If i lived in the country more i'd let my 2 mogs roam but still not the MC's (my neuters i mean) as i know they've never had to have a care in the world xx


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Where have I critisised anyone, I said I choose to keep mine indoors, just as others choose to keep their outdoors.*


You quoted Sullivan and that quote did not come out when I quoted the post which was a shame and rather implied that I was having a go at you.

All I am saying is that not everyone lives in an area where there are either gangs of drug dealers, youth gangs, small gardens, busy main roads, garden fanatics, in a flat, large vicious dogs roaming the neighbourhood. if I lived where my son lives my cats would be totally indoors, no hesitation at all!

Nor am I implying that everybody who advocates indoor cats lives in such an environment, because personal feelings come into the decision.

All I am saying is that individual environment has to be taken into account and not all environments are the same and some are a lot safer than others.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> You quoted Sullivan and that quote did not come out when I quoted the post which was a shame and rather implied that I was having a go at you.


*Oh, rt, ok, lol*



> LOL i just elaborated on my post and didn't see you replied xx
> I don't live too close to main roads but i am off a road thats used daily by alot of people and usually ones who don't look at speed limits aswell xx
> 
> If i lived in the country more i'd let my 2 mogs roam but still not the MC's (my neuters i mean) as i know they've never had to have a care in the world xx


*See I don't know if I would either, maybe just build a massive enclosure, lol. At least I would'nt worry where they were*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeh Janee I see what you're saying about where you live.. My parents live in a very nice area in Cheshire... all their neighbours are very much upper/middle class and I wouldn't worry about my Raggies being stolen there..

It's just dogs and cars that are the problem.. Alfie and Lola (being Raggies) would walk up to any dog thinking it was a friend and dont think they would see cars as danger either!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Rag dolls are so soft in nature and as Maine coon which is in the breed i feel that they wouldnt have the road sense or be so alert to dangers as our good old mogs and feel they may indanger them selfs ,so might a number of other pedigree cats. . I do understand that people have there own veiws on letting there own cats out .Its just my personnel choice. If you have a area where you feel your cats are safe happy and are not going to be in every day danger then thats great and im sure they love it. Happy hunting moggies


----------



## sholing girl (Mar 22, 2008)

sorry! but thought I would mention, that I live in a very quiet area, a dead end road! at the back of our houses are fields that is where my girls play they never go out the front of the houses, lissa my little catburglar uses other people's back doors to investigate for anything pink! I hope I haven't offended anyone


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Hiya, Just been reading the posts...personally I wouldnt let my BSH boy out, as much as he trys lol! He sees lucky (moggie) going out and is straight up by the window crying for her...so i have a harness for him, and we walk him round the block...and into the vets, (dogs are allowed so why not cats).

we live in whiteley, fareham, well away from the busy roads, but I still wouldnt let him out


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> so i have a harness for him, and we walk him round the block...and into the vets, (dogs are allowed so why not cats).


*Haha, I know of a few people that walk their cats on harnesses. Including the owners of 2 of my 6 month old kittens*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, I know of a few people that walk their cats on harnesses. Including the owners of 2 of my 6 month old kittens*


i think theres nothing wrong with walking big cats on leads - i'm sure people would double take though but considering a fully grown MC or NFC is about 5 times bigger than a small breed dog it can't look too strange lol  xx

I would think it sweet if anyone walked one of my bred babies on a leash lol xx

a couple of my kittens slaves to be are getting cat proof fencing and want to do this so i am pleased that so far i haven't come across any wanting to let one of mine roam free  xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I have a moggy who goes out but he only stays in my back garden & occasionly my front.

My Bengals do NOT go out at all, I don't live on a busy road & I'm near to a wodland park but some of the neighbours do drive rather fast!

Apparently statistics show that cats on the street have a life expentancy of about 3 years!!

When you are breeding I think the thought of disease comes into it too especially with there being a lot of irresponsible cat owners about & stray 'TOMS' are most at risk of FELV & FIV so maybe it's more a case of being 'cruel to be kind' imo


----------



## Hood49 (Nov 7, 2008)

We have a 14 month old MC Victor. We live in Brussels and he goes for a walk every day. I have no idea where he goes. I always tell my girlfriend that he goes for a chat with all the other cats in the neighbourhood as she is worried when he roams the streets.

We had othet cats but Victor is soooo different. He always wants to eat and he maows all day. He uses his paws do do almost everything, soooo funny!


----------



## catlover (Aug 6, 2008)

Janee said:


> It depends on risk assessment. Sorry, but not all of us live in a neighbourhood where it is likely that a ped will get stolen. Or ganked. If you live in an area where the risks are minimal then why not let the cats out?


reasons to not let cats, any cat roam

1. risk of getting run over
2. risk of being harrased by utter gimps
3. It is inconsiderate to people living in the area, why should someone who doesnt give a monkeys how cute your cat is have to clean up poo from their garden from a free roaming cat, the cat is your responsibility, if you want it to go outside build a cat run or move to a farm
4. Peoples gardens, where as our hobby on here are cats, some peoples hobbies are their gardens and they take as much pride in them as we do our cats. Why give your cat free range to tear up that persons pride and joy.
5. As we all know cats love having warm secure places to sleep, i'd rather that be in my airing cupboard in a cardboard box than under a car that reverses when the cat is sleeping.
6. Antifreeze, especially at this time of year
7. The local wildlife, despite what people may like to think it is not a good thing when your cat kills birds, mice etc.
8. Dogs
9. cats have no road sense FACT
10. Cat getting spooked by, fireworks, kids chasing it, a dog and then getting lost after she has run for her life for 10 mins.

the list is endless, i could go on all day but i have work to do unfortunately

advantages to letting a cat roam

erm...........

they get fresh air 

just because a 2 year old is attracted to the knife draw, do you allow it to play with the contents...

No you dont because you know better.....


----------



## Hood49 (Nov 7, 2008)

catlover said:


> reasons to not let cats, any cat roam
> 
> 1. risk of getting run over
> 2. risk of being harrased by utter gimps
> ...


With all due respect, in my view I think that keeping a cat indoors is crual. A cats life is exploring, playing and defending its territory outdoors and indoors. Of course I respect the fact that some induviduals are worried about their cat roaming the streets. Everybody should do what they think is best for their pets.

I will take the risk. I offer him a home, love and the best food (same as I eat). I see him playing in the trees with the other cats in the neighbourhood, chasing birds and discovering the strangest insects (he got stung by a wasp:w00t. How can I take this away from him?


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

she;s providing for the family lol 


my moggies stay in doors its more cruel to me to let them out where there is horrid kids/teenagers, foxes, and dangerous roads 

i wouldn't change my two staying indoors for anything they love it  x


----------



## catlover (Aug 6, 2008)

you will never ever get the two camps to agree on this subject 

as i've said, i whole heartedly believe that letting a cat roam is not only cruel to the cat and surrounding wildlife but disrepectful to other people living in the area


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

sullivan said:


> My mates cat is around 5 months and is a maine coon cross. He is always nicking her socks, pants , dish clothes, and hair bands etc and he runs round the house. She was very embarressed as he came dashng in the lounge when she had company with a pair of her g strings she said he just dropped then at the visitors feet as if to say are you going to play. She nearly died and said its not like hes not got enough toys of his own, Good old salum...


That's brilliant, go Salum


----------



## Kipp (Oct 31, 2008)

My 16mth boy has a large silican Millipede that he takes to bed or drops it by my bed at night time!. If I leave it by his side when he's asleep he will bring it back downstairs when he wakes!!!!!. I think he finds it like a comforter!

My 19mth girl shows no interest but will play fetch and return toys on demand!!!.

MC's are truely amazing animals


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

We have two Maine Coons who have outdoor access 24/7 and love the outdoor life. I think Coonies are a very outdoor savy cat myself. We have Foxes and badgers as regular visitors, with no problems. We have an old childrens sand pit that out two use for their toilet use.

But...

It's all about risk and personal choice I guess. We have no fast roads and live at the end of a twisty cul-de-sac in a rural setting. There are several peds who are let out by the neighbors (Siamese, BSH and a Bengal I think) and we've never lost a cat to anything other than old age in 17 years.

Dexter, on watch duty.










Ian F.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I couldn't let my Maine Coon outside. We live on a bus route & are surrounded by very busy roads everywhere. I also do not trust others not to be cruel to my cats either. I have lost all my cats because they were let outside to theft, car accidents & wandering. I am not going to lose another cat in this way. It is, in my eyes, far crueller to let that happen.

She's content anyway. We have a three bed semi that she has full range of & a friend too to keep active with plus can sit on window sills to view the world passing by from a safe distance.


----------



## MichelleA (Aug 27, 2009)

dexter is one of the most beautiful cats I think I have ever seen (apart from my three that is!!!!)


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> I couldn't let my Maine Coon outside. We live on a bus route & are surrounded by very busy roads everywhere. I also do not trust others not to be cruel to my cats either. I have lost all my cats because they were let outside to theft, car accidents & wandering. I am not going to lose another cat in this way. It is, in my eyes, far crueller to let that happen.
> 
> She's content anyway. We have a three bed semi that she has full range of & a friend too to keep active with plus can sit on window sills to view the world passing by from a safe distance.


Our Beautiful Little Oillie was Main Coon and wanted outside all the time. Our Vet told us it would be cruel not to. He loved it outside until he got Run over, Three weeks ago. - Sorry to All if I keep going on about my late Cat. Miss him so much. We now have a new Home to move to soon. Its got a big rear garden and I am fencing it all round and that will be our new kitty's home and not to roam Anywhere else on its own. R.I.P Ollie. Till we meet again.


----------



## Hood49 (Nov 7, 2008)

I recently have put a pond at the end of the garden. Main Coons they love water. He paddles with his paws but unfortunately once in a while he takes out a frog. I do not want him to eat my chummy frogs!


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Mmmm. Must be a Coonie thing. We got a nice squeeky frog in the living room last night. Didn't know they could make such a noise!

Ian F.


----------



## Hood49 (Nov 7, 2008)

Funny you mention that. Indeed they squeek, then I know that I should intervene and free the frogs! Strangly Victor, our Main Coon never hurts them, he just wanders around with them. Afterwards they just jump back into the pond.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, Our Dexter will catch mice, but he's very gentle, and plays pat-a-cake with them for a while then lets them go. Honey, however, likes to shred them into little pieces and eats them with gusto:cursing:

Funny animals these coonies.

Ian F.


----------



## groundhogdaze (Nov 12, 2009)

Apart from her psycho traits our Maine Coon loves being outside in the back garden(s) - ours and our neighbours on either side. She plays with our neighbours cats and chases birds - as yet failing to catch any. It's cruel to keep them indoors all the time. When we first got her we kept her inside until she got used to her surroundings then had her tied on a long leash in the garden which was fixed so it reached the boundary fences and no further and now when she's out she pretty much adheres to those boundaries.

She doesn't like "strangers" - thats a whole other thread :mad2: - and her sheer size is intimidating, so I've no fear of her being kidnapped. Her coat, general health and even her smell has greatly improved since she started going outdoors.

Not everyone can afford secure back yards or gardens with caged areas for there cats. Maybe those that can shouldn't be so smug or quick to judge those who let their cats "roam free".:frown2:


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Hood49 said:


> I recently have put a pond at the end of the garden. Main Coons they love water. He paddles with his paws but unfortunately once in a while he takes out a frog. I do not want him to eat my chummy frogs!


This is A Lovely picture, It reminds me of our late Ollie (main coon) only smaller, as he was only 6 monts old when he got run over.

Does anyone know why main coons are attracted to water. ours was fascinated with water, in the shower, a dripping tap, outside in the rain. It was so funny watching him trying to figure out what this is.
We are going to get another kitten in the near future when our new house is ready and we,re not going to keep him in. We have a big garden with trees ans bushes and I'm going to fence it off so he cant escape. hopefully this will be enough to deter him from roaming elsewhere. Any advice on this will be greatly welcomed.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

You could look at Fencing in the garden I managed to sort of do it at my last house but dont have a garden anymore :frown2:

My old MC arrived home with the end of someones knitting one day  I saw him trotting down the path all triumphant with this lime green line following him from the fence, it was round the garden that backed on to mine & over their fence & then god knows where, I rolled it up quickly & threw it back & then hid everytime someone knocked at the door expecting an irate knitter demanding compensation for prized jumper or something 

Milo also loved water - pond ok - sink ok - loo ARG! & there is something not quite right turning round in the shower to find your big cat sat purring away getting drenched


----------



## Hood49 (Nov 7, 2008)

We have kept our MC indoors for the first three weeks before we let him go into the gardens (he jumps from one to another). In the beginning he was trying to figure out what his territory was and sometimes roamed very far. Now that he know the neighborhood he only goes to a few other gardens.



Amin said:


> This is A Lovely picture, It reminds me of our late Ollie (main coon) only smaller, as he was only 6 monts old when he got run over.
> 
> Does anyone know why main coons are attracted to water. ours was fascinated with water, in the shower, a dripping tap, outside in the rain. It was so funny watching him trying to figure out what this is.
> We are going to get another kitten in the near future when our new house is ready and we,re not going to keep him in. We have a big garden with trees ans bushes and I'm going to fence it off so he cant escape. hopefully this will be enough to deter him from roaming elsewhere. Any advice on this will be greatly welcomed.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok here's how i keep my maine coon cross.
He is a house cat but has a large run which is connected to my patio doors.
I do not let him roam freely outside,as he is so friendly someone would take him for sure.
I really think its a personal choice if you keep your cat indoors or outdoors.
But for me i keep him in with a run into the garden.
Please can we try to keep this thread friendly thank you.


----------



## ShAzZa_UK (Jan 1, 2010)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Sorry can't help, I don't let my pedigree cats out to wander the streets.*


I have just joined and read this whole topic and am shocked at how much of a jerk you are being! So WHAT if they let their cat's out, Maine Coons are big enough to take care of themselves and are just the same as domestics (though it's the owner that has the choice to risk their cat being stolen)

It's cruel to suddenly shut your cat indoors after a few months or years being outside and can send them into massive depression.

You need to take other people's feelings into consideration before you blurt out any snide remarks. Your attitude is shameful :nonod:


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I am now going to lock this thread.
Its starting to become personal...which is a no no.


----------

